# GBAtemp Halloween 2009 Competition



## Costello (Oct 26, 2009)

*GBAtemp Halloween 2009 Competition*
Over 20 prizes to win!
              This year's Halloween is coming up very soon! So get your best costumes ready 'cause... GBAtemp is proud to announce its *Halloween 2009 Competition*!




The theme is very simple: *post a photo of your Halloween costume*. Here are the terms and conditions for entering this competition.
 The competition is open to all members: newcomers, regulars, staff... Yes, staff can enter this one too since the winners will be designated by an external jury. All you need is an account on GBAtemp!
 You may post only one photo, so choose carefully! Furthermore, to make sure you aren't posting a photo from last year's costume (or simply someone else's), you'll need to include a piece of evidence in the photo, such as GBAtemp's mascot - and we want the real deal, not a photoshop job.
 The competition will close on November 2nd, 23:59 GMT. Which means you have two days past the actual Halloween day to submit your entry.
 To submit your entry, simply post your photo as a reply to this very news topic. For hosting the photo, you may use your own GBAtemp Picture Upload Space, if you have the sufficient privileges for it.
This competition is sponsored by IShopVideoGame!




Here are the *21 prizes awarded for the winners*:
 *First Prize*: a brand new Dingoo A320 console!
 20 runner-ups will choose their preferred prize among this list: a DS Lite & PSP USB charging cable, a modern-looking silver case for DS Lite, a set of funny looking Nintendo stickers for their DS Lite console, or a leather pouch for Nintendo DS Lite.






 Many thanks to Ishopvideogame.com for their generosity!



Discuss


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn it all! I just received the dingoo I bought a while back!


----------



## zeromac (Oct 26, 2009)

Just curious, is it full body costume or just a mask? or whatever we like?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 26, 2009)

wow a nice assortment of prizes i'll be waiting to see who'll win coz i know for sure I'll not (not some1 who celebrates Halloween)..


----------



## KirovAir (Oct 26, 2009)

Sweet!
I'll take my best shot with halloween.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooo, I would enjoy having two Dingoo's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have to think of something


----------



## rithsv (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't like the sponsor site. :/

"Always trustable and reliable R4 cards". Uhh, no. Their R4 page claims the original supports SDHC. Anything other than that is a clone, no?
Even the Acekard has this as a desciption:  "Ishopvideogame provides genuine R4 cards for all customers FOREVER".


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2009)

Dammit, I don't have any costumes except a TMNT one, which I have already outgrown... Argh I want a Dingoo...


----------



## updowners (Oct 26, 2009)

Runners up prizes don't seem awesome enough so I won't be entering this competition.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn it. I wish I could use these photos from a party earlier in the year.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 26, 2009)

How nice, only members from a few countries will be able to participate since Halloween isn't a worldwide celebration.


----------



## rithsv (Oct 26, 2009)

There's no harm dressing up just for the occasion. You don't really need to go out trick-or-treating.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 26, 2009)

but its weird to design a costume just for this. ind of a waste since you dont actually go out treat or treating :I


----------



## Costello (Oct 26, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> How nice, only members from a few countries will be able to participate since Halloween isn't a worldwide celebration.



You could say the same for Christmas ("post a picture of your christmas tree"), New Year, Easter, April fools and all the rest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But that won't prevent us from holding competitions. Cause we like fun and we love our members.

Besides, the competition was suggested by the sponsor themselves, not by us.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 26, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm against the condition of entering, not the competition itself actually. It could have as well been a lottery or a pumpkin curving contest or whatever


----------



## Opium (Oct 26, 2009)

Staff can enter? That makes for a change. I'm going to a friends halloween party this weekend so I'll be sure to snap a pic of my outfit. I haven't. Decided what it will be yet though.


----------



## vergilite (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome competition as usual but i think im in work on Halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i might not buy a costume


----------



## Allen_S (Oct 26, 2009)

Excellent !! I also send my picture ..!!


----------



## wchill (Oct 26, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> *GBAtemp Halloween 2009 Competition*
> Over 20 prizes to win!
> This year's Halloween is coming up very soon! So get your best costumes ready 'cause... GBAtemp is proud to announce its *Halloween 2009 Competition*!
> 
> ...




lol typo


----------



## rithsv (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't really think there was a need to quote the whole news post just to pick out that one typo.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah,that was quite annoying.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow,A Dingoo A320 prize.Nice.
But I wont be entering though(doesn't celebrate Halloween).Even if I did,I wouldnt be able to come up with something good.Anyways,Good Luck to all who are entering the competition.


----------



## House Spider (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't celebrate Halloween even though by the looks of it, it is an Irish festival according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 26, 2009)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Wow,A Dingoo A320 prize.Nice.
> But I wont be entering though(doesn't celebrate Halloween).Even if I did,I wouldnt be able to come up with something good.Anyways,Good Luck to all who are entering the competition.



Yeah, I don't celebrate it too, and I don't have any good costumes either.
Ah, hopefully I can enter the Christmas competition


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 26, 2009)

I got thee perfect most fucked up outfit ever. It will sadly, be a clean/child friendly outfit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to get dressed up and get a picture soon.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> I don't celebrate Halloween even though by the looks of it, it is an Irish festival according to Wikipedia.


It is an irish festival started by the early celts.


----------



## Splych (Oct 26, 2009)

Ahaha. Nice top prize. A Dingoo A320.


----------



## Little (Oct 26, 2009)

Guys, seriously, WTF. GBAtemp, with their sponsor, offer a competition and you guys whine. This is value added to an already free service you get from them. Boohoo if you can't enter.... don't complain. The alternative is no competition.... and guess what, you still can't enter that either. 

I'm going on a massive halloween night out tomorrow! So I will get a few photos taken before hand with the mascot =D


----------



## 0ctobogs (Oct 26, 2009)

Hell yeah. Where's Waldo.






Shit quality -- I know. I took it with my phone, then cropped it.


----------



## science (Oct 27, 2009)

SOUNDS AWESOME SCIENCE COMIN OUT OF DA RETIREMENT


----------



## rithsv (Oct 27, 2009)

Svorax said:
			
		

> Hell yeah. Where's Waldo.
> ..
> Shit quality -- I know. I took it with my phone, then cropped it.


That's awesome. Love that costume.
In Australia he's called Wally though. haha


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't dress up for Halloween, celebrate it, or go trick o treating so I'll pass. *waits for christmas*


----------



## AntonYW (Oct 27, 2009)

Little said:
			
		

> Guys, seriously, WTF. GBAtemp, with their sponsor, offer a competition and you guys whine. This is value added to an already free service you get from them. Boohoo if you can't enter.... don't complain. The alternative is no competition.... and guess what, you still can't enter that either.
> 
> I'm going on a massive halloween night out tomorrow! So I will get a few photos taken before hand with the mascot =D



Agree with you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I really appreciated of what GBAtemp did, free stuff, who doesn't want it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*waiting for Christmas contest*


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol, aren't we all a bit old for Halloween? I always thought that when you're out of 6th grade and into high school and junior high you're supposed to stop. Anywho, I'm going as either the spy from TF2 or Domo-kun. Fuck yeah. Domo doesn't exactly have an easy option for the costume, though. My parents are really enthusiastic about Halloween, and they got a hayrack this year. Not sure whether to be happy or terribly, terribly embarrassed.


----------



## Helix94 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Dwight (Oct 27, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=187728
YES
WHAT PERFECT TIMING


----------



## Deeje (Oct 27, 2009)

Soz, taken with phone. I love Saw, and Billy =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But of course no one sells a mask, so it was Papier-mâché all the way


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2009)

Deeje said:
			
		

> But of course no one sells a mask, so it was Papier-mâché all the way


We have em here. i would have mailed you one.

but screw that yours looks awesome!


----------



## Midna (Oct 27, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Lol, aren't we all a bit old for Halloween? I always thought that when you're out of 6th grade and into high school and junior high you're supposed to stop. Anywho, I'm going as either the spy from TF2 or Domo-kun. Fuck yeah. Domo doesn't exactly have an easy option for the costume, though. My parents are really enthusiastic about Halloween, and they got a hayrack this year. Not sure whether to be happy or terribly, terribly embarrassed.


The only people who stop celebrating Halloween are Grade 7s that feel that they have suddenly become "too cool" for it. I mean, come on. You get You get a giant bag of free candy. Who's too cool for that?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 27, 2009)

That Where's Wally costume is genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




			
				chao1212 said:
			
		

> Lol, aren't we all a bit old for Halloween? I always thought that when you're out of 6th grade and into high school and junior high you're supposed to stop


Over here it's the realm of themed pub nights, private parties and students getting dressed up for a piss up, it's all rather fun. Or on the darker side, chavs shattering bus windows... that was an... eventful trip last year :S I don't know if I'll get any photos, I'm still painting my wings so depends if I finish on time.


----------



## Beware (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a costume, but it involves a mask that I have to glue to my face.  I really don't want to do that until I absolutely must. =\  I'd also have to glue the mask back together (though, I've been meaning to do that for a month, now I have some extra motivation).


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Oct 27, 2009)

i was working on this for a while, when i saw this and said "oh well!" i'm almost fully finished too. want more proof? http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu262/xXRanonXx/pepakuar/







Crappy phone quality...

edit: my parents printer ran outta ink...and i saw some people draw The Mascot, but i didn't know if it would count. but w/e, at least i'm glad i entered


----------



## swimmeringer (Oct 27, 2009)

Ronnie Cordova


I'm more for having costumes nobody understands.

Since almost nobody will get it (let me know if you do), here's the link with him:

Sockbaby
My personal favorite is the first.

It gets weird.
You've been warned.

edit: grammar


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 27, 2009)

SPOT RESERVED!!!

I have an awesome idea


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 27, 2009)

I now pronounce the "official" Halloween outfit designed by the very own GBAtemper, Brian117.

Image is in the spoiler, way to big to post normally. Hi-res ;D

Description of outfit before you view:

Found an old as heck clown outfit in the attic while trying to unpack some Halloween decorations, and decided to use it. Now, I'm 6'6", so this was extremely tight/short on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have a Wii shirt on underneath, exposing it like Superman, and some Nintendo boxers to give it that gaming........."feel" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I had a red nose to put on, and some hair. And on top of all that, I put on a hamburger hat. Yes, that's right, A HAMBURGER HAT.

After I got settled down and changed out of my outfit, I re-read the rules only to find out it says you need to have the GBAtemp logo in it. Which my originals didn't have before. I was like, "crap!!!". So for the sake of GBAtemp, and the Dingo, I had to change again and get another picture. This time, I have the logo. And a special goody for Mucus over my heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 27, 2009)

hmm,if i cant get a good costume,ill just go as good ol' Tempy


----------



## Little (Oct 28, 2009)

Dilemma! Cos i forgot the sign in the first picture but it come out nice but you cant see my tail =( you can see my keys in my door in the second one cos i had to get paper and pen >.>


----------



## Kewne (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's mine:




I've wanted a Frank the Bunny costume ever since I first saw Donnie Darko and had the money and time to order one this year. Could've ordered the whole costume but it would've cost me 3 or 4 times as much, would've been too much, and size wasn't specified that good. 
When choosing what to wear with it I just put on my coverall, best clothing ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The countdown is for when I'm meeting up with my friends on saturday, when we'll get blindfolded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and sent out to some remote cabin where we'll celebrate the night.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 28, 2009)

Little said:
			
		

> Dilemma! Cos i forgot the sign in the first picture but it come out nice but you cant see my tail =( you can see my keys in my door in the second one cos i had to get paper and pen >.>



Kawaiiiiii


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 28, 2009)

jeffro said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+?


----------



## Undrtakr_ (Oct 28, 2009)

Ash from Evil Dead 2
And remember..Shop smart...shop S-Mart...YA GOT THAT! lol
First attempt at a homemade chainsaw.  Oh and yes there is a shotgun with holster on my back.
Chainsaw is actually made out of cardboard, paint, a drain guard (fan cover), paint stir stick, bike chain, duct tape and electrical tape.  

HAIL TO THE KING BABY




And since I didnt read that I had to have a gbatemp.net sign in there here is proof with my disassembled chainsaw.  I dont have time to get back into the costume right now.  And I think my chainsaw might not hold up to more abuse! LOL


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 28, 2009)

I daren't post a photo of mine - It's TOO scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



It's me in the nude.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 29, 2009)

Real original, I know


----------



## vergilite (Oct 29, 2009)

Little said:
			
		

> Dilemma! Cos i forgot the sign in the first picture but it come out nice but you cant see my tail =( you can see my keys in my door in the second one cos i had to get paper and pen >.>



wow a really beautiful girl temper i never thought id see the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and she's British 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this just keeps getting better ......


----------



## wadrockzz (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is my costume.  I've worked on it for a month now and it is now complete.  It is made out of cardboard.  It was actually the box that my 52" Panasonic TV came in.  I used MANY cans of spray paint for the base.  Apparently, paint doesn't stick too well on cardboard.  All the lettering/logos were done on the computer, cut out, and used as a stencil with spray paint.  The BLUE Disc Slot LED's were store bought at Target (Halloween glow stick flashlights).  I've also included an MP3 Player with built-in speakers that has the Wii Sports Theme Song as a loop!  My wife thought I was crazy and that it was big and obnoxious.  Hopefully, the neighborhood kids will appreciate this on Saturday.

I was also going to include a DC powered computer exhaust fan for the rear, but did not want to spend the time cutting out the squares for the effect (so it just painted squares).

Hope you like it!!  I think I will be adding more GBATemp logos on the sides.  I really like the mascot!


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well.....this is my costume, but it doesnt fit me no more, so I decided to donate it to my daughter...!!


----------



## ether2802 (Oct 30, 2009)

Little said:
			
		

>



How do you say MIAU in british...??


----------



## 0ctobogs (Oct 30, 2009)

wadrockzz said:
			
		

> Here is my costume.  I've worked on it for a month now and it is now complete.  It is made out of cardboard.  It was actually the box that my 52" Panasonic TV came in.  I used MANY cans of spray paint for the base.  Apparently, paint doesn't stick too well on cardboard.  All the lettering/logos were done on the computer, cut out, and used as a stencil with spray paint.  The BLUE Disc Slot LED's were store bought at Target (Halloween glow stick flashlights).  I've also included an MP3 Player with built-in speakers that has the Wii Sports Theme Song as a loop!  My wife thought I was crazy and that it was big and obnoxious.  Hopefully, the neighborhood kids will appreciate this on Saturday.
> 
> I was also going to include a DC powered computer exhaust fan for the rear, but did not want to spend the time cutting out the squares for the effect (so it just painted squares).
> 
> Hope you like it!!  I think I will be adding more GBATemp logos on the sides.  I really like the mascot!



Sports Theme Song on loop? That, my good sir, is legit.


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2009)

Little has already won.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 30, 2009)

(Pedobear is the costume, just another person in the pic to add to the awesomeness)




(and just cuz you need it for the contest, here's Pedobear with tempy!)

Hah, fun day at school! Maybe this'll add some competition to the mix (then again maybe not)
Happy Halloween!

Edit!






One more pic for you. I think this one truly has the essence of PedoBear! Haha


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Oct 31, 2009)

wadrockzz said:
			
		

> Here is my costume.  I've worked on it for a month now and it is now complete.  It is made out of cardboard.  It was actually the box that my 52" Panasonic TV came in.  I used MANY cans of spray paint for the base.  Apparently, paint doesn't stick too well on cardboard.  All the lettering/logos were done on the computer, cut out, and used as a stencil with spray paint.  The BLUE Disc Slot LED's were store bought at Target (Halloween glow stick flashlights).  I've also included an MP3 Player with built-in speakers that has the Wii Sports Theme Song as a loop!  My wife thought I was crazy and that it was big and obnoxious.  Hopefully, the neighborhood kids will appreciate this on Saturday.
> 
> I was also going to include a DC powered computer exhaust fan for the rear, but did not want to spend the time cutting out the squares for the effect (so it just painted squares).
> 
> Hope you like it!!  I think I will be adding more GBATemp logos on the sides.  I really like the mascot!



omg...its amazing...

lets hope you don't annoy anybody!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 31, 2009)

That's me and my bro,im the one on the right. Its a basic costume but maby I can win something.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 31, 2009)

Bleh, nevermind. I don't have what I need to do the costume.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 31, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Real original, I know




stole my idea


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 31, 2009)

GAH! i was going to go as tempy,but my printer ran out of ink and wont print out the right size...


----------



## BastarB (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry for asking, I don't really get the rules fully! Do i NEED to print out the GBAtemp logo with a printer or can I just make my own painting of it, or just write a sign with GBAtemp.net? 

Excellent competition, good luck everyone with your creepy costumes


----------



## Lucasonic (Oct 31, 2009)

Wasting my time sitting on my porch waiting for trick-or-treaters is a thing of the past, of course, with the help of a DS!!


----------



## double_vision (Oct 31, 2009)

roxas FTW! pick me!
lol, in my first pic i forgot my necklace


----------



## outgum (Oct 31, 2009)

Kewnes is +1 
Love it XD


----------



## luke_c (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok fellow tempers', it's the moment you've been waiting for, well, i'v been waiting for, here's me in my Halloween costume, took this just before i went Trick or Treatin'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it's fairly obvious who i'm going as.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 31, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Ok fellow tempers', it's the moment you've been waiting for, well, i'v been waiting for, here's me in my Halloween costume, took this just before i went Trick or Treatin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious? :X


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's my Halloween "costume".
Isn't really nice, just a bit make-up and some "hairy" hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I don't even know what that's supposed to be)



Spoiler









 Here's the one with the evidence that I am me. 






 Here's the real picture of the costume.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 31, 2009)

Internet is srs business you know


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2009)

kay,so this is me,as the Grim Reaper! just got back from Trick o' Treatn'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler










OH,and as you can see,my proof is on that computer screen behind.


----------



## mixxxk (Nov 1, 2009)

sorry for the not so great pic, but unfortunetly, it rained here.... but that didnt stop  us !


oops, forgot proof.


----------



## Jordanzero11 (Nov 1, 2009)

Me in my Ipod costume. and a gamecube controller.


----------



## science (Nov 1, 2009)

So this year my girlfriend and I decided to go as Luke Skywalker and Han Solo! We both made our belts out of craft foam, and they are super detailed! We both have fully functional pockets, and I have a clip for my Lightsaber. Han had a leg holster for her blaster, which was fully functional, housing a foam gun. I also used my iPod touches Lightsaber app, so I had music from the movie playing, and realistic Lightsaber sounds when I swung the Lightsaber! We are both pretty proud of our costumes and had more fun making them then actually going out (although that was fun too!)





Removed excess pictures in case I was breaking the first rule, but there was only one picture with the mascot, so I didn't think there would be any confusion. But just in case, they are gone now. You can still see more by looking at my photobucket


----------



## Spikey (Nov 1, 2009)

I know I won't win cause it's just a shirt, but I figured I'd post it to enter anyways.


----------



## science (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome shirt Spikey! Where did you get it?


----------



## Spikey (Nov 1, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> Awesome shirt Spikey! Where did you get it?


From shirt.woot  I buy most of my shirts there. They are awesome.
http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=6963


----------



## C175R (Nov 1, 2009)

here it is my Jack Sparrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrow.
Now I'm home but still with the eyeliner since I don't have the liquid thingy to take it off...


----------



## Klx5 (Nov 1, 2009)

http://img265.imageshack.us/i/img0311a.jpg/
i hope i get something


----------



## FearTheChopstick (Nov 1, 2009)

I is a Sudoku puzzle!!


----------



## miruki (Nov 1, 2009)

Aww, pity, didn't notice the contest until now... and now my skin's no longer green and I'm wayyyy too lazy to put all the make up back on my face.. XD well, next year. Maybe.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 1, 2009)

My hairs still green from my costume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gonna need some thorough washing as i have School tommorow.


----------



## brissmas (Nov 1, 2009)

Klx5 said:
			
		

> http://img265.imageshack.us/i/img0311a.jpg/
> i hope i get something



Awesome costume IMHO! we dont celebrate Halloween so not good for me.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 1, 2009)

You can still dress up for the competition.


----------



## OSW (Nov 1, 2009)

It doesn't nearly live up to you guy's costumes, but i may aswell share since I actually got invited to a halloween party this year 0_0!





DRINKING CAT! I have a tail too.


----------



## 0blivi0us (Nov 1, 2009)

I made an account just to post this picture of me wearing a Tax Collector outfit to a church trunk-or-treat night: 

http://imgur.com/RomEp

Yeah, not a good image I know. It doesn't even have the GBAtemp mascot that you guys want in it. That's because the image was taken before I even knew about this contest. So will you guys take facebooks as proof? (Another form of proof: Compare the upload time of the photo to the time this post was made. (http://www.facebook.com/0blivious)


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 1, 2009)

http://pix.gbatemp.net/197789/DSC019472.JPG

This is me as Death / Grim Reaper. hope i win somethin especially that Dingoo A320 but doubt it.


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 1, 2009)

Edit:

Didn't have "Proof" in my first picture because some girl took it in school, but here's my proof.

Link.

Same shoes, didn't put my costume on, but it's there, GBAtemp mascot, and I have the hat on.

If that's not good enough, I could take another one with my costume on.

Also, count my first picture. The second one is just the proof.


----------



## deishido (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL, im a day late, but who cares?

heres my costume... im zexion from KH 358/2 Days...
NOTE: i dont do wigs, and im poor (i couldnt buy a trenchcoat...) T_T
But i hope yall like it! :3






also, i was the only one home, so i took the pic myself!


----------



## jmckutchin (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's my entry:






Although I had a better pic without proof, in interest of sticking to the rules, I won't post it.


----------



## exodia (Nov 1, 2009)

My entry:

Gi Joe.....Go Joe


----------



## lingan (Nov 1, 2009)

*I dressed up as Donkey Kong himself... 
Hell yeah, throw me a barrel!*


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is my costume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ash Ketchum (I swear, I'm not crosseyed. Its just the pic)




And my proof (sorry its not all on the same picture)



I couldn't keep my phone still lol.


----------



## Painguy (Nov 2, 2009)

dang it i forgot to add a in picture GBAtemp logo. is there anyway i can prove myself? i spent 4 months on this costime. it was rly hard to make. PLZZZZ help me out what should i do? if u want i can post different pics or even a pic of all my stuff (on the floor, but with the logo in there) ask how u want to logo to look and i will do it. do u want a square triangle my user name or something else on the side?
-----edit-----
heres my costume & proof

the first pic is my costume which i uploaded to photobucket by the username of painguy. i wish to use this as my entry






this a video of me saying happy halloween from my youtube channel in my costume. my username is painguy2 (i also made painguy & painguy 1, but lost the email & password)


Youtube Video for my costume

here is picture proof of all my stuff with the GBA temp logo in my hand and on the costume & even me at my high school. thats alot of proof aint it


----------



## omarroms (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's me as Roxas. I made this in 24 hours for a Halloween party I went to which I was invited at the last minute and didn't have a costume. If I had more time I would have made it in more detail. At the party they called the Keyblade a dagger since it is small.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Nov 2, 2009)

aaaaaand




http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee128/s...57131587716.jpg
http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee128/s...57132628427.jpg
My proof is the name of the images [MY]

and that the real names of the photos (xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.jpg) are only displayed by camera

I think I should win because I got every single detail perfectly. Even the right side of my shirt is untucked, as seen in the first photo.
I forgot to mention, if you didn't get it, and it should be obvious from the first picture, I'm going as Louis from L4D. Screw L4D2 characterssssssssssss!


----------



## punkyrule (Nov 2, 2009)

and here's a picture of my sister in a goddess costume... hope you like it. DINGOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. dunno how to resize the pic though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wish we(me & my sister win)


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 2, 2009)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> (Pedobear is the costume, just another person in the pic to add to the awesomeness)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this wins.


----------



## Rawrrkel (Nov 2, 2009)

Homemade and scented. 






!


----------



## phantomicecube (Nov 2, 2009)

Humans are interesting...


----------



## BastarB (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is my costume! It is some mysterious guy from the woods of autumn (a fictionary place I made up in my mind)! The autumn(fall) gave me its inspiration to do this, the autumn is the beginning of a much darker era of the year, at least now in my own country. And that fits nicely for halloween! 
The wooden skull around my neck is actually a piece of root that I found in a forest as a child, I painted it myself. I'm still not sure if someone did the eyeholes by hand and then left it behind or if it is a natural creation, since the holes somewhat looks like signs after some branches, but I'm not totally sure.

The dagger-like sword, is a really old and rusty one that I got from my grandfather once! The hat was a stylish hat once, but is now in a very poor condition, so it fits quite good into this dress. The main black dress did I got when I took part in an opera production. As you can see I added some leaves to my costume also.

I'm sorry if the picture isn't so sharp, my camera isn't the best......or maybe my beloved girlfriend who took the pictures was to scared to hold it still enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CHECK THE CHAIR WITH THE FOXSCULL AT MY RIGHT SIDE FOR GBATEMP PROOF!!


Good luck everyone with your great looking costumes!!


----------



## 0ctobogs (Nov 2, 2009)

xxRAG3 said:
			
		

> I think I should win because I got every single detail perfectly. Even the right side of my shirt is untucked, as seen in the first photo.



Details? What details? The shirt half untucked and the pant leg rolled up aren't details. That would take under 3 minutes to fix. A full Mark VI Mjolnir armor set would be _"detailed"_. Kind of an arrogant remark in my opinion...

EDIT: grammar


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 2, 2009)

phantomicecube said:
			
		

> Humans are interesting...



This is fucking awesome.


----------



## agony (Nov 2, 2009)

So far Zelda, Ryuk, pedo bear and wii are the best of the lot.


----------



## OSW (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy shizzle!

So far my favs are

lingan (donkey kong - my favorite nintendo character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

phantomicecube (ryuk - possibly costume of the year!!!!!!)


----------



## brinah0618 (Nov 2, 2009)

http://pix.gbatemp.net/226127/DSC01951.JPG

was a witch hope i win


----------



## phantomicecube (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey! Thanks for the comments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's another pic showing more of the costume [=D]


----------



## Issac (Nov 2, 2009)

after seeing all these, I lost faith in myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh well.... look who I'm supposed to be!!


----------



## PepparC (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi - 

New at this, hope it works. . .

Princess Peach
(and the Mario Brothers!)


----------



## Jei (Nov 2, 2009)

For this year I've dressed as the blue bomber


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Psyfira (Nov 2, 2009)

You guys have done an awesome job on your costumes! There's so many good ones it's hard to pick a favourite.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Nov 3, 2009)

Svorax said:
			
		

> xxRAG3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Details simply means I covered every route, and it well applies son. You can take your Halo armor, and it may be more 'advanced', but its no where near looking exactly like the armor from the game (unlike mine!)


----------



## Dwight (Nov 3, 2009)

If they are too small just let me know and I'll re upload them. I just feel bad for people on bad connections who have to load giant pictures.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 3, 2009)

Alrighty. The competition is closed (as of November 2nd, 23:59 GMT actually.) I have been awestruck and I think I may have fallen in love with Mega Man all over again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you all very much for your submissions! Stay tuned for winners!


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2009)

For staff: It's pointless keeping this on the portal until the winners have been announced so I've unpinned the thread.


----------

